# aggiudicato!



## underhouse

Come si può tradurre "aggiudicato!" in questo contesto:

A: Potremmo parlare del contratto Martedì...
B: Martedì non posso, neanche Mercoledì...cosa ne pensi di Giovedì?
A: Giovedì va bene...aggiudicato!

Grazie!


----------



## tie-break

underhouse said:


> Come si può tradurre "aggiudicato!" in questo contesto:
> 
> A: Potremmo parlare del contratto Martedì...
> B: Martedì non posso, neanche Mercoledì...cosa ne pensi di Giovedì?
> A: Giovedì va bene...aggiudicato!
> 
> Grazie!


 
Che ne dici di : _c'est confirmé !_


----------



## underhouse

Ciao tie-break,

prima di tutto grazie...

Sì...direi che nel mio esempio "c'est confirmé" può funzionare, anche se "aggiudicato" è più idiomatico e versatile: ad esempio, si può dire al negoziante quando si compra qualcosa (ad es. un paio di scarpe).
Qui "confirmé" non funzionerebbe credo...

Forse in francese non c'è un corrispettivo che si possa usare allo stesso modo...


----------



## Nanon

On dit assez couramment en français "Adjugé, vendu !" ou éventuellement "Adjugé !" pour conclure quelque chose, même en-dehors du contexte d'une vente aux enchères... Certains disent même "Vendu !" tout court (du moins, c'est ce que dit mon chef ; je ne connaissais pas cet usage avant de travailler avec lui...)
Ceci dit, c'est peut-être moins courant qu'en italien, mais avec 1 langue sur 2 (désolée !), je ne suis pas en mesure de vous le confirmer...


----------



## Zsanna

J'y ai pensé, Nanon!  
Mais il me semblait plus naturel en italien ... et ce qui aurait été plus naturel en français (d'accord ... / ... ça me va, etc.) me semblait un peu loin de l'italien...


----------



## underhouse

Mi piace "adjugé" in quanto è come in italiano!

Grazie mille!


----------

